# wiring information for mk20 and mk60 abs control modules on mk4 cars



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

i think this might help someone in the future so here is a list i compiled.

this is useful if you have an early mk4 and are swapping a later engine and body harness and want to keep your original plain abs system.

----------------------





mk20 abs controller

front left wheel speed, brown pin#1, black pin#2

front right wheel speed, green pin#20, black pin#19

right rear wheel speed, yellow pin#22, black pin#23 

left rear wheel speed, white pin#6, black pin#5


fused power s179 pin#9
fused power s178 pin#25

can orange/brown pin#10
can orange/black pin#11

brake switch red pin#18

abs hydraulic pump

k-line grey/white pin#7


pin #3 goes to #14

pin#12 ABS SIGNAL LEFT
pin#21 ABS SIGNAL RIGHT


pin#8 ground
pin#24 ground

pin#4 black/grey fuse s9

pin#16 very tiny grey/black cluster
pin#15 normal grey/black to cluster

----------------------------------


mk60 abs controller


front left wheel speed, brown pin#45, black pin#46

front right wheel speed, green pin#34, black pin#33

right rear wheel speed, yellow pin#43, black pin#42 

left rear wheel speed, white pin#36, black pin#37


fused power s179 pin#32
fused power s178 pin#1

can orange/brown pin#15
can orange/black pin#11

brake switch red pin#41

abs hydraulic pump

k-line pin#2 grey/white


pin #14 goes to pin#38

pin#10 ABS SIGNAL LEFT green/white
pin#8 ABS SIGNAL RIGHT green/yellow


pin#47 ground
pin#16 ground

pin#4 black/grey fuse s9

pin#16 very tiny grey/black cluster
pin#15 normal grey/black to cluster


----------

